# PLEASE HELP - DP & MENTAL ILLNESS DOCUMENTARY



## Sketch2000 (Nov 10, 2008)

If you've been following my blog I've been working on a business plan, proposal, and crowd funding project to raise awareness on Chronic Depersonalization and the Mental Health System.

I've research equipment, costs, and scheduled interviews with up to 12 fellow Chronic DP sufferers.

I've also scheduled an interview with Jeffry Abugel (Author of Stranger in the Mirror and Co-Author of Feeling Unreal - both books on Depersonalization and Dissociative Disorders).

It pains me to say we are FAR FAR BEHIND on funding this project.

I've tried to keep the funding as minimal as possible whilst wanting to make a good quality documentary (not something with a webcam and a bunch of interviews). The funding amount is 2k&#8230;

WE CURRENTLY HAVE $50 PLEDGED! WITH 45 DAYS REMAINING!!

It burns me to know that everything from video games to board games (seriously) to celebrities films projects (like they don't have the money themselves??) are being funded in the HUNDREDS OF THOUSANDS whilst we can't get funding for this.

Please help if you can.

The link is -


----------

